# Current waiting time between filling EOI and getting the PR visa



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

This is a follow-up to my other thread: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ime-between-placing-eoi-getting-response.html

I opened this thread in order to keep the forums organized.

After filling the EOI and sending in all the required documents, how long does it take for the visa to be granted?

Also, regarding the medical exams and police certificates, at what point they must be sent?

Thanks


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi BlackBelt,

So how long did it take for you to get the visa from the time of EOI submition?

I am ready with my ACS assessment and IELTS score, and will be submitting EOI next week.

Regards


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

zakon said:


> Hi BlackBelt,
> 
> So how long did it take for you to get the visa from the time of EOI submition?
> 
> ...


Look at his signature:

263111 - ACS 05/SEP/2013 - +VE 03/DEC/2013 - IELTS 21/SEP/2013 8.5-9-9-9 - EOI sub. 03/DEC/2013 - Invitation+Visa Lodge 16/DEC/2013 - Medicals 10/JAN/2014 - Visa Grant 06/FEB/2014


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. This is a very old thread that I didn't even remember that I posted it... As you can see from the date, I created this thread in January 2013, and I started the whole process in August 2013, got my grant in february 2014, and moved to Australia in april 2014.



> So how long did it take for you to get the visa from the time of EOI submition?


It took two months. It could be sooner, two factors delayed my process: (1) Christmas holidays and (2) my wife's medicals showed her scoliosis. Even though this is a non-issue, the immigration officer has to refer the case to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), and this additional step delays the process (in my case, by three weeks). So, it might be possible to get your grant in less than two months after submiting the EOI documents.

Additionally, I will answer my own question below for future reference:



> Also, regarding the medical exams and police certificates, at what point they must be sent?


Police certificates: must be uploaded together with the visa lodge process, after receiving the invitation to apply for a visa.

Medical exams: after lodging the visa, you can generate the HAP ID yourself from within the system. With that, you can schedule the medical exams at the closest authorized medical facility at your home city.


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

@BlackBelt, thanks a lot for the detailed reply!


----------



## Irispham (Aug 14, 2016)

BlackBelt said:


> Wow. This is a very old thread that I didn't even remember that I posted it... As you can see from the date, I created this thread in January 2013, and I started the whole process in August 2013, got my grant in february 2014, and moved to Australia in april 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@BaclkBelt: Hello BlackBelt, my husband will be the main applicant and I also have scoliosis. Tt's good to hear your visa were still granted despite your wife's condition. May I ask at what degree is her scoliosis? Because I have read only about successful cases with mild scoliosis so far, while I have moderate scoliosis which make me very worried.

Thank you so much!


----------

